

Charles P. Thacker Wins ACM Turing Award - yacin
http://www.acm.org/press-room/news-releases/2010/turing-award-09

======
wmf
This is a good choice IMO. Even decades later, Thacker is still doing
interesting work: <http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/news/features/bee3.aspx>

~~~
yacin
Agreed. It's also nice to see Xerox PARC (indirectly) pushed to the spotlight.
I think a lot of CS students in my generation (and younger) are unfamiliar
with all the cool stuff PARC did back in the day.

The book "Dealers of Lightning" is fantastic for anyone interested in the
stories behind Xerox PARC and all the other tech achievements that happened
there.

------
aschobel
Funny timing since iPad pre-orders start in a few days which is taking a
different approach than the Alto

